# Buying a gaggia classic



## jbh83 (Jan 15, 2018)

Hello everyone, I've decided to buy a gaggia classic I could do with some advice as I want to either buy one that I can recondition myself or one that is already modded. How can I tell if it is a pre 2015 model and what should I look out for buying second hand. Also what generation of classic would people say is the best.

Any advice would be greatly received.

Thanks


----------



## jbh83 (Jan 15, 2018)

had a good look through the forum and found answers to my questions. apologies!


----------



## John James (Jun 7, 2014)

This forum is a fantastic reference. I am almost mystified why people bother to post any more as with a bit of searching the answers are already here, pretty much anyway.


----------



## bramblesummer (Jan 9, 2018)

The sticker on the back tells you the manufacture date. Easy enough to identify. Consensus is a pre 2015 model with a very thorough service before you use it.

Its not uncommon to see an eBay one sell for £50. Add a PID kit and full service and you've got a very good simple machine for not much.


----------



## Brafdord (Jan 23, 2018)

Easiest way to tell if it's pre-2015 is too look for the silver tube going into the drip tray from the 3-way solenoid. If that's there you're golden (provide the previous owner hasn't destroyed the thing)


----------



## Rj_d2 (Feb 11, 2018)

Is the silver tube needed? I've seen a few which should have it but it's missing.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Rj_d2 said:


> Is the silver tube needed? I've seen a few which should have it but it's missing.


It kind of depends on your definition of need. The Classic still makes coffee without it. It's the pressure release tube and when you kill the shot a load of water will spray out of the hole. Without the tube that water may go in places other than the drip tray. If you're a relaxed bloke who doesn't need to worry about domestic harmony you might not need it. My Mrs would go mental if I had a machine that sprayed water on the kitchen worktop!


----------



## ChiangMaiKevin (Dec 18, 2017)

The reason it does not have a silver tube is not because it is missing (lost)... but because the new EU model does not have a three way valve with release tube... this was nice to have as it released pressure on the coffee puck and expelled excess water making the puck easier to knock out as Appleseed to soupy...


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

The presence of the tube at least shows that it is a genuine Classic.

The Selecta Delux model looks like a Classic but does not have the tube (or the solenoid) and is frequently misdescribed as a Classic on ebay.


----------



## Rj_d2 (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks everyone.


----------

